# USB Soundkarte



## hpvw (20. Dezember 2004)

Mein Vater macht mit seinem Laptop neben Arbeiten auch Musik auf Feten und Festen (im Freundeskreis, also nichts professionelles).
Da das jedoch nicht der Hauptaspekt beim Laptopkauf war, ärgert er sich nun über die mäßige Qualität des Audiosignals, welches er von der eingebauten Soundkarte erhält.

Da kam mir die Idee: Eine externe USB-Soundkarte ist das richtige Weihnachtsgeschenk für ihn!

Ich habe jetzt 2 "USB-Boxen" gefunden, die ich prinzipiell für geeignet halte:
Terratec Aureon 5.1 USB MKII 
SoundBlaster Live! 24bit External 

Hat jemand von Euch mit einer dieser oder einer anderen externen Soundkarte Erfahrungen, insbesondere bezüglich der Klangqualität, gemacht?

Kann jemand eine bestimmte "Karte" empfehlen?

Die "Tests" die ich über Google gefunden habe, waren leider wenig aufschlussreich.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Link zu einem ausführlichen Testbericht.

Wichtig wäre bei so einer externen Karte vor allem die Klangqualität, aber auch die Möglichkeit die 5.1 (oder 6.1 ...) Kanäle vernünftig anzuschließen, da das DJ-Programm, welches er verwendet, über z.B. die hinteren Lautsprecher eine "Hörprobe" (wie sagt man das im DJ-Jargon?) über Kopfhörer von demnächst zu spielenden Titeln ausgibt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen
hpvw


----------



## rsspider (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Also ich arbeite mit dieser Soundkarte http://www.soundblaster.com/products/audigy2NX/ in Verbindung mit einem externen Mischpult.
Hatte Anfangs Schwierigkeiten mit der Qualitaet. Fand dann aber heraus das es an der Masseverbindung lag. Habe einfach den Schutzleiter vom Laptopnetzteil und Mischpult abgeklebt. ( ) Keine Brummspannungen mehr. 
"Hoerprobe" -> Monitoring oder so aehnlich realisiere ich uebers Mischpult.
Soweit meine Erfahrungen.

Gruss 
Ronny


----------



## hpvw (20. Dezember 2004)

rsspider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Hoerprobe" -> Monitoring oder so aehnlich realisiere ich uebers Mischpult.


Musst Du dazu nicht auch die Signale vom aktuell gespielten Titel und der Vorschau getrennt aus dem Rechner rausbringen?

Mein Vater will sich jetzt Virtual DJ kaufen, nachdem er von der Trial sehr begeistert ist. Da hat man dann zwei Player, bei denen man abwechselnd MP3s "einlegen" kann. Deswegen das Monitoring :-( über den Laptop. Ein externes Mischpult benutzt er zwar auch, will aber dahin kommen, dass er das nur noch fürs Mikro und das einzelne PC-Signal einsetzt und alles, was man der Musik zu tun hat über den Laptop erledigen kann.

Danke für Deine Erfahrung. Die Audigy 2 NX sieht auch sehr gut aus (bietet ja entsprechende Dolby Kanäle) und liegt gerade so noch im Preislimit.

Ich habe jetzt noch die Audiotrak Maya 44 USB gefunden. Die macht auf mich einen sehr professionellen Eindruck (die ganzen DJ-Standards beeindrucken irgendwie). Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand eine objektivere Meinung dazu, als ich mir als Laie bilden kann.

Vielen Dank hpvw


----------



## rsspider (20. Dezember 2004)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Musst Du dazu nicht auch die Signale vom aktuell gespielten Titel und der Vorschau getrennt aus dem Rechner rausbringen?
> 
> ....


Genau, da es eine 5.1 Karte ist kann mit Hilfe meine Software(Traktor2.0 uebrigens das bestes was es gibt fuer DJing  ) eine Player auf die Frontkanaele legen und den Anderen auf die Rearkanaele. 
Den Rest erledigt ja das Mischpult. Ich kann beide "Decks" laufen lassen und im Pult waehlen wo ich welches Signal haben will. Auf dem Master oder Monitor.
Wenn noetig mach ich dir ne Zeichnung.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## hpvw (20. Dezember 2004)

Mixt Du denn mit dem Mischpult oder mit dem Crossfader von Traktor?
Was meinen Vater (und mich auch) sehr begeistert hat war das beatgenaue Überblenden von einem zum nächsten Song. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann Traktor das auch. Aber mit einem analogen Mischpult ist das doch nicht möglich, oder?

Traktor schaut ja sehr gut aus, vor allem nicht so bunt, wie Virtual DJ.
Ich werde die Empfehlung für Traktor mal weiterleiten, die haben ja auch eine Demo.
Es kostet zwar doppelt soviel, wie Virtual DJ, aber ob es das wert ist, muss letzlich mein Vater selbst entscheiden.

Danke hpvw


----------



## rsspider (20. Dezember 2004)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mixt Du denn mit dem Mischpult oder mit dem Crossfader von Traktor?
> Was meinen Vater (und mich auch) sehr begeistert hat war das beatgenaue Überblenden von einem zum nächsten Song. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann Traktor das auch. Aber mit einem analogen Mischpult ist das doch nicht möglich, oder?
> 
> ....
> ...


Also, das Abgleichen der BPM's erledigt Traktor oder aehnliche Progs. allein wenn es gewuenscht ist. Entweder Button klicken oder halt selber mit dem Pitcher angleichen.
Wie dann die Ueberblendung erfolgt haengt ganz vom User ab.
1.)Traktor z.B. kannst de sagen, du verwendest einen externen Mixer, das Interface wird dann so umgestellt das du garkeinen Crossfader mehr hast. Beide Player-Signale werden dann 1:1 an die Outputs weitergeleitet. DeckA an Front und DeckB an Rear. Klappt aber wirklich nur mit (mind.)5.1 Karten. Also kann man sich das Monitoring-Signal aus dem Mischpult holen und sich natuerlich das Master-Signal "zusammenmischen". 
2.)Verwendest du kein externes Pult sondern nur den Fader von Traktor, gibst du das Master Signal ueber Front aus und das Monitoring Signal ueber Rear. Somit kannst du die Monitoring-Funktion vom Programm nutzen.

Ich wuerde dir/euch aber 1.) empfehlen. Zumal man ein CD-Player als "Puffer" laufen lassen kann falls WINdoof oder das System mal versagt. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein "haengender" MP3-Player weil sich der Rechner aufgehangen hat. Da enstehen krasse Loops   Ausserdem macht es sich leichter noch ein Microphone-Signal einzumischen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte noch ein wenig weiter helfen.

Gruss
Ronny

edit: 
Ich mixe grundsaetzlich mit dem Pult. Erstens geht nichts ueber einen analogen Equilizer und zweitens hat man ein besses Feeling mit richtigen Knoepfen unter den Fingerspitzen als nur die Maus und virtuelle Button auf dem Screen.
Allerdings lege ich meist auf Partys auf, auf welchen die ganzen "DJ-verwoehnten Technofreaks" rumhaengen und die dir bei einem vepatzten Uebergang gleich n Flasche an den Kopf werfen. Na ja nicht ganz so schlimm. Sagen wir mal, mir stehen dann die Nackenhaare zu Berge...


----------



## hpvw (21. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Informationen.
Mein Vater bleibt lieber bei Virtual DJ. Ich hatte, um es ihm zu zeigen, schon möglichst wenig von der Oberfläche von Traktor stehen gelassen, aber er sagte, es wären ihm zu viele Knöpfe.
Seine Zielgruppe sind auch eher die Schlagerverwöhnten Frührentner und sein Hauptanliegen ist, sich die "Arbeit" etwas zu erleichtern und nicht noch selbst den Pitch beider Titel abzustimmen. Im Gegensatz zu seinem alten System (2 einfache CD-Player, Mischpult, Verstärker) ist dieses automatische Überblenden (bei beiden Programmen) ein Meilenstein. Bei der Musik der Zielgruppe fällt so gar nicht mehr auf, dass auf einmal ein anderes Lied läuft   
Das mit dem CD-Player als Backup ist ein super Tipp. Es wird dann wohl am Ende so aussehen, dass ein Kanal "PC-Master" ins Mischpult läuft und ein Kanal fürs Monitoring aus dem PC (evtl. auch ins Mischpult, damit man nicht 2 Kopfhörer braucht). Dazu ein oder 2 CD-Player und ein oder mehr Mikros ins Mischpult. Der Master vom Mischpult zum Verstärker und dann die Boxen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Beratung.

Ich bin übrigends noch immer an weiteren Erfahrungen zu externen Soundkarten interessiert, falls noch jemand anders eine einsetzt, bitte schreiben. Ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch bis Weihnachten.   
Im Moment tendiere ich zur Maya 44 USB, weil ich gelesen habe, dass der ASIO 2.0 Standard geringe Latenzzeiten verspricht und diese bei der Synchronisation wichtig sein sollen. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder ist das Blödsinn bzw. nicht spürbar?

Gruß hpvw

PS: Danke auch, dass Du Traktor ins Spiel gebracht hast, so konnte ich ihn wunderbar nach seinen Vorstellungen ausquetschen, ohne ihm das mit der ext. Soundkarte sagen zu müssen.


----------

